# Pike island dam water conditions?



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

I know the river is up, but dropping. Can anyone give me an update how the water clarity is there at the dam? Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

3 of us were ALL OVER Beaver Creek, Wellsville, & NC Ohio side yesterday.
The water was LOW in the Pike Pool,,,, too low for good fishing. (in my mind)
Water was down below the 5th tie-off,,,, color was good. Most of the GARBAGE floating behind the NC long wall was finally washed away.
Almost all gaits were open, flow was heavy. #9 & #10 was CRANKING out the water, & we didn't see anybody 'on the wall' on the WV side.
3 other guys that were bank fishing most of the day only caught 2 small saugeyes & one perch! 
"SHOULD'A BEEN HERE LAST WEEK" (high water) was the word!

Anyway,,,,, I caught 3 smallies, up Little Beaver Creek. Slip bobber & fatheads,,,, & had 3 smallies on, landed ONE,,,, Wellsville Launch.
My other two friends, didn't do too good! 
Depressing day out.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Doboy. I've been wondering how those creeks been. Was thinking about hitting yellow creek but didn't have enough time. My buddies and I decided to fish pike island dam today instead. All the gates were opened and water clarity seems to be about 2' visibility. Only caught 2 saugers and 2 walleyes. We caught mostly hybrids, whitebass and some nice size crappies.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooooh, "Nice size crappies"????????? That's sounds good! maybe I should go try MY River slab crappie spots too,,,, in Pa?
BUT,,,, i got a call yesterday eve & two of my friends were STILL sitting on Mosquito, & catching gobs of perch,,, non-stop! "ERIE SIZE perch". Jig & Minnie, dragging the bottom. They were catching so many that they threw BACK everything under 9"s! lol,,,,, he said that he'll send me pictures to prove it! Ya right! (IF he does, I'll post 'em.)
SO,,,,, there I go again,,,, 'STUCK in the middle again'. (That should be my theme song.)
Don't know whether to go UP,,, or DOWN, to the River!???????????
AND,,,, Pine & Evans opens today! ????????????????????? omg,,,
Thanks Ben


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I had the boat on NC pool last two days and catching nice smallies. Friday my fave best went for 13.9# in four hours including a 4.5#. Water temp was a steady 54*


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

NateS said:


> I had the boat on NC pool last two days and catching nice smallies. Friday my fave best went for 13.9# in four hours including a 4.5#. Water temp was a steady 54*


I might be wrong, but it looks to me like you are on the Pike Island Pool....


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes your are right, I'm not used to calling them that way. Put in at stubenville.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Also had one walleye and a two # striper


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

NateS said:


> Also had one walleye and a two # striper



That is a nice smallmouth though....


----------

